# Cash Picture Update



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello all! 

I found a great park for the kids and Cash today! It's a little known park that isn't used much on the weekends so I could let him off leash and he had a blast.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay I am sure I am breaking some kind of etiquette rule but I wanted to include one more picture.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Great pictures!!! I just love his face. Thanks!!! (Oh, green grass and sun....sigh....I'd forgotten what that looks like!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!
No rules broken


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Sharon,
By all means, *Please indulge *us with *more* Cash pictures







hoto:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, how cute and what great pictures! I would also LOVE to see more.


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay I am trying to post more ( you really had to twist my arm) but I am having trouble with the resizing.... I don't know why it won't let me post a 28" x35" picture!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

OMG Sharon - he's just getting cuter and cuter. Can't stand it! You go right ahead and post more of that beautiful puppy.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

:biggrin1: Look how cute he is, he just makes me smile everytime I see him:bounce:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Just remember Heather... you have to send him back after the Utah show...


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

wannabe said:


> Just remember Heather... you have to send him back after the Utah show...


:suspicious::suspicious: What do you mean? I have to send him back? Here I thought my plan was going so well :biggrin1:

Don't worry Sharon your boy will come back home to you


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is sooooo adorable! Indulge us whenever you have pics


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He sure is a handsome guy! What fun to play at the park on green grass.....I'm so ready to see green grass again!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....Cash is so precious! I *love* his markings!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Cash is beautiful! I love how his lush, thick coat is blowing in the wind!

His markings remind me of my Scout


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cash sure is cute!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He's a cutie! I love the second pic!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cash is very handsome!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Sharon,
These are great pictures. I love each and every one of them. I could look at them all day.
Glenda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Sharon, keep them coming.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh my....Cash is gorgeous!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OH, not only is he gorgeous, there is such a sweetness to his face, I don't know, it's sort of indefinable....he has a sofness about him. I just love the way he looks!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I LOVE your Cash! He looks like a little bear.....huggable!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent photos of Cash. He's a cutie and it's so much fun to watch them play off leash. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

havaluv said:


> OH, not only is he gorgeous, there is such a sweetness to his face, I don't know, it's sort of indefinable....he has a sofness about him. I just love the way he looks!


Ditto, ditto, ditto


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, he is such a sweet heart! I love his coloring.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

love the pictures of Cash...good looking boy!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I keep checking back hoping for more pictures of this beautiful boy! hoto:

hint hint!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, he's STUNNING!!!
What a lovely day!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cash is one very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love your pictures Sharon. He sure has a nice thick coat and a real serious face. He is very handsome!:kiss:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great photos of Cash!! I love them! He's so handsome.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Cash just has such a SWEET face!


----------

